

After 30 years, why did the Mac never break into big business? - JungleNavigator
http://www.zdnet.com/after-30-years-why-did-the-mac-never-break-into-big-business-7000025743/

======
bediger4000
Another illogical Ed Bott article. Ed Bott is one of those "Windows
Ecosystems" denizens/co-dependents. He's not going to say anything really
critical about Windows, his livelihood depends on it.

Most of his 5 reasons don't hold water: I worked at Martin Marietta, a big
defense contractor and one of the predecessors of Lockheed Martin, 1986 -
1992. By 1989, Martin was a total Mac shop, it was very hard to get a genuine
PC in the place. That shoots all of his objections in the head, except maybe
"Macs don't support themselves".

In the late 80s, Macs basically did support themselves. And that's were the
real issue comes in. Companies that had IT departments would have totally been
able to get rid of the traditional IT department. Martin had CDC (ugh))
mainframes, which were certified to run Multi-Level Secure, so their IT
department was able to ignore Macs, and concentrate on making money and
keeping headcount by supporting CDC and their mainframes (ugh). Anyone else,
the IT department could see the axe falling if Macs came in.

MS-DOS, PCs and Windows hit this weird window: just enough of a headache to
justify an IT department, just enough functionality that a user revolt could
be quelled, or at least kept to a simmer.

